# weigh in-- fuzzy bunz vs. bumgenius



## mommy65

i feel like i'm hogging the board today with all my questions but switching from CPF and a service to buying my own is overwhelming. i just want to know the dif. between these two and why the fuzzy bunz cost so much more. also, isn't there some smell issue with FB? too many choices-- help!!!


----------



## smudge

I know this diaper stuff can be way overwhelming! I don't have any of the BumGenious but I do have lots of FuzziBunz. Love the Fuzzi's! That is our main nighttime dipe. I stuff mine with two microfiber towels and that lasts DD all night (12hrs or so). I know that bumGenious dipes are one size fits all kind of thing with velcro closures. FB's have 4 or 5 size ranges, and they have snap closures instead of velcro. Some babies as they get older like to remove velcro dipes. I don't know much more than that- hopefully one of the other mamas can chime in with their experiences.


----------



## sqoya

We've tried both diapers, and love both of them. FB don't have a smell issue that I'm aware of. If diapers begin to smell, then the type of detergent used is usually the culprit. I think most people feel you can usually get a better fit with three different size diapers (another words S, M, L Fuzzi Bunz) than a One-Size diaper like bumGenius. But bumGenius diapers seem to be the exception, and our experience has been that bumGenius diapers fit perfectly over a very large range, and actually better than FB do. But which one fits better will just depend on the build of your baby/toddler.

Fuzzi Bunz use snaps (long lasting), have a PUL outer layer (long lasting), a stain resistant inner fleece layer, and toddler proof snaps. Since there are two rows of snaps, one for the thighs and one for the waist, you can generally get a perfect fit every time (unless you have a low rise baby with really big thighs, LOL!).

bumGenius use velcro (may wear out over time), have a different outer that is more wick-free around the thighs, but needs to be washed on warm and line dried, and the inside can stain if it's not sprayed off right away. We will have leaks at night with our FB, but not with bumGenius because of the outer layer. But the outer layer does feel more plasticky, which some don't like, but pants slide over them really easily (big bonus for cloth diapers).

They're both great diapers! I'd really recommend trying a couple of each type before settling on one or the other. Good luck and have fun cloth diapering!


----------



## studentmama

Another fabulous AIO out there are http://www.softbums.com . They are super trim, super absorbant, and if you want to go the more economical route you could get extra inserts and keep using the shell. I have been cding for over 6 years now and this is my favorite, hands down.


----------



## my3punkins2005

i have both bg and fb and i love the BG when we go out and i need my sons clothes to fit him they are super adjustable..but i don't leave him in them for long times because the suadecloth will get him a little red if in them too long..
the fuzzi bunz are great to love them i use them at home or when we go out sometimes i would say the big difference is the inner fabric micro fleece over suadecloth and one size to multipule size diapers i would say buy a few different brands and see what you like
..i used to use them at night but lately with the warm weather he started a rash so we switched to Very Baby simply night and a aristocrat cover has helped so much!


----------



## Is3enough

I have both bumGenius and Fuzzibunz and I like the FB better. I have used the FB at night and it seems to do great! I have been scared to use the BG at night. The BG doesn't last as long during the day as the FB. At least for my little girl but both are great diapers really!! I would do like the others said and get a few different ones and see what you like! I have 6 different kinds of pocket diapers!! With Wonderoo's being my favs!


----------

